# Tarantula Housing smells, how to do a clean up?



## Tu Nyce (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi everyone.. I have two tarantulas, green bottle blue and versicolor.. I've been feeding them crickets every 1-2 weeks but lately I've been lazy and not cleaning up after them.

The housing smells awful, can I get any tips on how I should go about cleaning it and keeping it maintained?

Are there any bugs that I can put in my enclosure that won't harm the tarantulas but will help keep the enclosure clean? 

I can post pictures if needed...


----------



## Hobo (Jul 15, 2014)

If it gets to the point that it actually smells that much... Then you need to clean it out. Throw away the sub, rinse everything out.

I keep both and rarely clean them out after every meal, and even then only what I can easily reach. No issues with smell and some of them haven't been cleaned in years. If it's starting to smell, I suspect you are keeping them too moist, allowing the leftovers to rot and fester or feeders are escaping and dying somewhere in there. 

Keep them drier, make sure uneaten feeders are removed, and pick out garbage as you see it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sandybanjo (Jul 15, 2014)

Hobo said:


> If it gets to the point that it actually smells that much... Then you need to clean it out. Throw away the sub, rinse everything out.
> 
> Keep them drier, make sure uneaten feeders are removed, and pick out garbage as you see it.


I completely agree. Please abide by your spiders' desire to keep a clean house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 15, 2014)

What do you mean throw away the sub?

I think I do keep it too moist, I spray the enclosure for the versicolor once a week...


----------



## CrystalRose (Jul 15, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> What do you mean throw away the sub?
> 
> I think I do keep it too moist, I spray the enclosure for the versicolor once a week...


It means throw away the substrate and give them fresh stuff. If it's smelling that bad then you need to completely clean the enclosure.


----------



## awiec (Jul 15, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> What do you mean throw away the sub?
> 
> I think I do keep it too moist, I spray the enclosure for the versicolor once a week...


Veris really don't need to be sprayed a water dish with some overflow will do just fine. I spray my versi maybe once a month just so it will get some water droplets to drink since mine refuses to use its bowl. Also ventilation may be your issue, I have lots of holes on the sides of my container so it allows fresh air to circulate through and discourage mold growth. Also GBBs can be kept rather dry, I occasionally over flow the water dish but thats all it needs.

Just throw out everything and get some fresh new containers with lots of ventilation and be a little more judicious on the water. Also try to clean out the bolus and poop as you see them, that will deter anything to attract mold or mites.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 16, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> I think I do keep it too moist, I spray the enclosure for the versicolor once a week...


If you're not cleaning up the boluses (and dead crickets) AND keeping the cage too moist, yeah, it's going to smell.  Poor spider.  You need to remove the trash from the cage so it doesn't decompose, and keep the cages drier.  Both of those species should be on dry substrate with good ventilation.  Tarantulas are clean animals in nature.


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

My enclosure are pretty well ventilated. - They are these ones - http://www.jamiestarantulas.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=00001

I think my problem is spraying it too much and not cleaning up dead trash...

I'm gonna take out as much old substrate as I can and put new one in. 

From now on I'm only gonna put water in the water bowl. 

Should I leave the enclosure outside to get aired out and dried? It's pretty hot around this time though, but I won't put it in direct sunlight. Maybe under a tree?

---------- Post added 07-16-2014 at 01:58 PM ----------

Ok so I just got done dumping the old substrate, washing the enclosure and putting in new coco fiber substrate.

My only concern is the cork that I used for the GBB's shelter which it grew fond of. But theres a distinct smell coming from that cork. What is good for a GBB enclosure? Does it need some type of shelter. In other words can I throw away the cork and just have the GBB in an empty enclosure with substrate?

With that cork, I barely see the GBB around because it's always hiding under it. Is there a setup where I can set it up so I can see it daily?

Also I know that GBB are huge webbers but the only webbing I see was inside the cork shelter. Can someone post some pictures of GBB enclosure setups so I can get some ideas?

GBB enclosure: (cleaned)









Versicolor enclosure: (not cleaned)

Here is my versicolor enclosure as you see it's pretty dirty. I'm gonna put in new substrate and try to clean the back as much as I can... (btw what are those white splatters?)

The veriscolor is always inside this cork setup. Again, I'm not sure if I want to remove the cork because it made a home for itself here but I barely see it out of it. 

Any advice on what to do?


----------



## vespers (Jul 16, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> (btw what are those white splatters?)


You've been a member here for 3 years and you don't know what tarantula poop looks like???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

vespers said:


> You've been a member here for 3 years and you don't know what tarantula poop looks like???


lol I don't visit the forums often and I rarely pay attention to the tarantulas because they never come out


----------



## Hobo (Jul 16, 2014)

You think that's dirty?!
You should see some of my enclosures . 
I'd keep the cork for the versicolor and GBB (assuming you can clean it first). They obviously make good hides, and IMO, people should favor the spiders needs (good hide) before theirs (visibility) when they can.

Anyway, judging from your versi enclosure, it doesn't look too moist, but I think I found your problem: dead feeders (I can see one on the bottom left).
Even just one or two can smell like death, so as I said in an earlier post, you should remove any uneaten food before they get a chance to go somewhere and die.

I would not recommend keeping the GBB on bare substrate. They are heavy webbers, and while they prefer to make their own retreats, they do appreciate some cover as well as anchor points for webs.


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

*GUYS HELP I THINK MY TARANTULAS ARE DYING!!*

I took both my tarantulas outside in the backyard to clean, and I went inside to check the forums and do other stuff for about ~ 10 mins. I came outside and saw these two like this!!! 

It is pretty hot and sunny outside but I can't imagine they would die that quick? 

Please tell me what to do. I brought it inside the house now. I've never seen them like this before... please help


----------



## Hobo (Jul 16, 2014)

Yeah, sun + enclosed, windowed space = cooked animal in very short order (and people too, in locked cars for example).
Get them inside where it's cool, maybe fashion an ICU for them, and hope for the best.
If they are unresponsive, I wouldn't hold out too much hope.


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

omg I'm so stupid.

What do I need to do for the ICU?


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 16, 2014)

Deli cup with a few holes drilled across the top and wet paper towels inside.  Add spider, and place in dark quiet place.


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

z32upgrader said:


> Deli cup with a few holes drilled across the top and wet paper towels inside.  Add spider, and place in dark quiet place.


Right now I have both of them in the shower, with the hot water running. Would that help?


----------



## z32upgrader (Jul 16, 2014)

No.  Remove them from heat and do as instructed.  Excessive heat is what caused the problem in the first place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vespers (Jul 16, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> Right now I have both of them in the shower, with the hot water running. Would that help?


Hot water? After leaving them to bake in the sun?? What is wrong with you???


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

vespers said:


> Hot water? After leaving them to bake in the sun?? What is wrong with you???


Sorry I took it out of the shower.

I put them in the ICU, deli cup with warm water. I'm gonna put them in the basement in a dark corner.

I picked them up and none of them moved....


----------



## Yentlequible (Jul 16, 2014)

This thread really took a sharp turn there. Hope they are ok.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 16, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> I put them in the ICU, deli cup with warm water.


warm water...you're still applying heat??


----------



## Tu Nyce (Jul 16, 2014)

cold blood said:


> warm water...you're still applying heat??


I read warm water when I googled tarantula ICU.

But I changed the towel to cool water now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 16, 2014)

Even if they make it through this, those T's are doomed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neoza (Jul 17, 2014)

Tu Nyce said:


> lol I don't visit the forums often and I rarely pay attention to the tarantulas because they never come out


 you rarely pay attention to them? Waaw i dont think that a lot of people here in this forum would like to hear that :s poor T's...


----------



## timisimaginary (Jul 17, 2014)

Neoza said:


> you rarely pay attention to them? Waaw i dont think that a lot of people here in this forum would like to hear that :s poor T's...


the way this thread has gone, it sounds like this is one of the rare cases where the T's were actually better off that way.


----------



## Neoza (Jul 17, 2014)

timisimaginary said:


> the way this thread has gone, it sounds like this is one of the rare cases where the T's were actually better off that way.


 indeed i agree


----------



## korg (Jul 17, 2014)

Jesus, everyone get off this guy's back already. He made a silly mistake (happens to everyone at times) and is doing his best to correct it and save the spiders he obviously cares a lot about.

OP, I hope things turned out fine...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrystalRose (Jul 17, 2014)

Any updates on how they are doing?


----------



## CupcakeRosea (Jul 17, 2014)

korg said:


> Jesus, everyone get off this guy's back already. He made a silly mistake (happens to everyone at times) and is doing his best to correct it and save the spiders he obviously cares a lot about.
> 
> OP, I hope things turned out fine...


I agree here. People do things when panicky and I can't blame him.
I hope they turn out alright.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dredrickt (Jul 17, 2014)

CupcakeRosea said:


> I agree here. People do things when panicky and I can't blame him.
> I hope they turn out alright.


If they were still alive he'd probably still be inquiring for advice.  Hopefully this is a learning experience, albeit it an unfortunate one, but still a learning experience nonetheless.


----------



## CupcakeRosea (Jul 17, 2014)

dredrickt said:


> If they were still alive he'd probably still be inquiring for advice.  Hopefully this is a learning experience, albeit it an unfortunate one, but still a learning experience nonetheless.


Or he's discouraged from posting here asking for advice again. If not, and they have passed, then I hope they do learn from the mistakes and I sincerely hope it doesn't deter them from the hobby. It's a quick and sudden (and sucky) life lesson.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Athenas Boy (Jul 18, 2014)

I feel bad that was quite the cute lil gbb


----------



## korg (Jul 18, 2014)

CupcakeRosea said:


> Or he's discouraged from posting here asking for advice again.


Exactly. Why the hell would he come back and keep posting in this thread? He asked for advice to help remedy a mistake and pretty much got a whole page of browbeating about what a bad keeper he is. Glad to know all these eager critics have always known everything about tarantulas and have never made a mistake.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Germx (Jul 18, 2014)

We should all support each other and be helpful. OP I hope yourTs recover well.


----------



## vespers (Jul 18, 2014)

korg said:


> Jesus, everyone get off this guy's back already. He made a silly mistake (happens to everyone at times) and is doing his best to correct it and save the spiders he obviously cares a lot about.


Jesus, maybe you should can the misguided heroism and direct your sympathy towards the spiders, the _real victims_ in this situation.

Made _a_ mistake? Keeping a GBB moist...was not removing feeder remains, hence the bad smell in moist conditions...didn't even know what tarantula excrement looked like splattered all over the enclosure walls, despite being a member of this forum for 3 years. Didn't know how to set up an "ICU" either...placed the enclosures outside in the yard for 10 minutes on a hot and sunny day....then for some strange reason, placed said tarantulas in the shower with the hot water running as a response to initially cooking them....admitted that they _rarely pay attention_ to them because they "never come out"...need I go on?

Sounds like they care a lot, indeed... :sarcasm:
There is *no excuse* for treating said spiders like this, when you've been a member of this forum for years and have access to information on proper care. If they cared so much, they would've done some more research and learned basic things about the pets they chose to care for before things got to this point. Oh, and paid attention to them just a little more...



korg said:


> Exactly. Why the hell would he come back and keep posting in this thread? He asked for advice to help remedy a mistake and pretty much got a whole page of browbeating about what a bad keeper he is. Glad to know all these eager critics have always known everything about tarantulas and have never made a mistake.


Perhaps the real reason they haven't returned to post is because the spiders may not have survived this _easily preventable_ ordeal. And no, I haven't cooked any arachnids in the almost 30 years I've kept them, nor given them hot showers.

Had this been dogs that were being mistreated or killed, no one would have such sympathy for the OP, who would've likely faced charges of animal abuse and neglect. But because it was _just spiders_, its ok, right? Just a pat on the back and "sorry, better luck next time?" Sorry, but that's bulloop:.

Reactions: Like 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Neoza (Jul 18, 2014)

korg said:


> Jesus, everyone get off this guy's back already. He made a silly mistake (happens to everyone at times) and is doing his best to correct it and save the spiders he obviously cares a lot about.
> 
> OP, I hope things turned out fine...


 no im not mad because he made a mistake. Im mad because he said 'i rarely pay attention to them'!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## korg (Jul 18, 2014)

vespers said:


> Jesus, maybe you should can the misguided heroism and direct your sympathy towards the spiders, the _real victims_


I would call it compassion more than misguided heroism, and I do care about the spiders which is why I want to talk with their keeper in a constructive manner. There are ways to tell someone that they messed up (in a big way) and suggest changes for the health of the spiders without being cruel to someone who is probably already feeling horrible about what happened. If this person really was driven away from AB by this experience, do you think that's good for his spiders (any that he may still be keeping or may buy) in the long run? The OP has expensive T cages, is a member of a tarantula nerd forum, and sounded very upset by what was happening... I think it's fair to assume that on some non-superficial level he cares about tarantulas and wants to take care of them properly. Obviously this guy had some issues with tarantula care/knowledge, but we certainly encounter waaay worse here all the time and he does not strike me as some kind of tarantula-abusing monster. I sincerely believe it is better for the hobby to approach people like him with compassion even when they make bad mistakes (which I very much hope did not cause the deaths of his spiders), unless they are an egregious repeat offender.




Neoza said:


> no im not mad because he made a mistake. Im mad because he said 'i rarely pay attention to them'!!!


Ask some of these people with 500+ tarantulas how often they pay attention to each of their individual spiders. Tarantulas don't really need a lot of human attention, and I think that's something a lot of people actually find to be a positive thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neoza (Jul 19, 2014)

korg said:


> I would call it compassion more than misguided heroism, and I do care about the spiders which is why I want to talk with their keeper in a constructive manner. There are ways to tell someone that they messed up (in a big way) and suggest changes for the health of the spiders without being cruel to someone who is probably already feeling horrible about what happened. If this person really was driven away from AB by this experience, do you think that's good for his spiders (any that he may still be keeping or may buy) in the long run? The OP has expensive T cages, is a member of a tarantula nerd forum, and sounded very upset by what was happening... I think it's fair to assume that on some non-superficial level he cares about tarantulas and wants to take care of them properly. Obviously this guy had some issues with tarantula care/knowledge, but we certainly encounter waaay worse here all the time and he does not strike me as some kind of tarantula-abusing monster. I sincerely believe it is better for the hobby to approach people like him with compassion even when they make bad mistakes (which I very much hope did not cause the deaths of his spiders), unless they are an egregious repeat offender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Thats true buy it sound so cruel. Like he dont care at all.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Neoza said:


> . Thats true buy it sound so cruel. Like he dont care at all.


Therein lies the root problem of internet forums. Emotional context is so tough to accurately extrude. I recently jumped on someone for using a term, even though it was entirely correct to use. Heh, but to me, it sounded so cruel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neoza (Jul 20, 2014)

edgeofthefreak said:


> Therein lies the root problem of internet forums. Emotional context is so tough to accurately extrude. I recently jumped on someone for using a term, even though it was entirely correct to use. Heh, but to me, it sounded so cruel.


  yes thats true though


----------



## shamilt1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Op, hope your T's made it.


----------



## Ashton (Jul 22, 2014)

I really hope they are okay, though I'm sure they aren't. I can't believe this.


----------



## XBabysinX (Jul 24, 2014)

Yea I sincerely wish the OP would post the status of these guys I was so stunned to see this thread go where it did then to be left hanging on the health of those poor guys. I do tend to agree with the "harsh" truths some members are stating because I have been a T owner for about a month and I already know almost all the do's and don't's everyone has been expressing here its a bit astonishing that someone owning T's for that length wouldn't know such beginner information IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

